# شاقولي



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فاجئتني كلمة جديدة علي وهي «شاقولي» يبدو أنّ ثمة من يستخدمها بمعنى «طولي» مثلًا تيار شاقولي وخط شاقولي وهكذا... هل صادفتم هذه الكلمة من قبل؟ أين يستخدمونها؟

شكرًا جزيلًا​


----------



## barkoosh

فوجئت مثلك ذات مرة حين رأيت الكلمة تُستعمل بمعنى "عمودي" في أحد المواقع. بعد البحث وجدت أن "شاقول" هو ما يسمى عند البعض "مطمار" أو "فادن" أو "خيط البناء" (وربما هناك تسميات أخرى). وهذه صورته
(مع انه باللغة الفارسية)

يذكر أحد المراجع أن أصل الكلمة آرامي، لذا أرجّح أن تُستعمل في أنحاء من سورية والعراق، وربما في لبنان أيضاً لكنني لم أسمعها على لسان أحد بعد

​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكرًا جزيلًا - أظنّني سمعت «شاقول» من قبل بل أنّه الاسم الوحيد الذي أعرفه لهذه الأداة! أحسنت


----------



## Crataegus

في سوريا كلمة شاقولي شائعة جداً في العلوم والمناهج المترجمة للعربية


----------



## Xence

> في سوريا كلمة شاقولي شائعة جداً في العلوم والمناهج المترجمة للعربية




نفس الشيء في الجزائر ، وربما كان ذلك ناتجا عن تأثر ببعض المناهج المشرقية ... لكن في حدود علمي يستعمل مصطلح الشاقولي بمعنى العمودي فقط في حالة الأشكال العمودية على سطح الأرض ، وإن استُعمِل في غير ذلك فهو حتما من باب تمديد وتوسيع المعنى


.​


----------



## momai

مساء الخير 
أعرف اني تأخرت بالرد كثيرا لكن انا استغربت سؤالك هذا لانها موجود بالكتب المدرسية السورية المبينية على الفصحى ,الكلمة جدُ شائعة في سوريا وتستخدم كفعل ايضا ,مثال :
شقول الغراض لفوق اي أُشقل الاغراض الى الأعلى بمعنى ارفعها الى فوق
شقل الطابة وعَملّها دبلتيك اي رفع الكرة وضربها "دبلتيك"
و الكلمة لها معاني كثيرة يطول شرحها.


----------

